# Towncar to Marauder Interior?



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wanted to know if anyone has converted a Towncar interior to look like the interior of a Marauder, where the gear stick is in the center instead of to the right of the steering wheels??? Can it be done?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 27 2010, 07:17 PM~17625126
> *Wanted to know if anyone has converted a Towncar interior to look like the interior of a Marauder, where the gear stick is in the center instead of to the right of the steering wheels???  Can it be done?
> 
> 
> ...


well unless you have access to one that has been wrecked................ I think the money alone would be the killer on that mod. :yessad:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2010, 12:39 PM~17663459
> *well unless you have access to one that has been wrecked................ I think the money alone would be the killer on that mod. :yessad:
> *


i know i would be a bitch to find and really expensive but i thought maybe someone out there would have done the mod because i've seen cars with 10's of thousands of dollars put into their cars....I'm going to keep my eyes peeled....i really want to do the mod....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The TC interior looks better anyways, so no sense in doing it.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

If you want your TC with a center console make your own outta fiberglass or wrap it. And you could get seats of a Crown Vic and get them wrapped at your liking and it would be alot cheaper I bet. I planed on doing this to mine but I don't know if I'm going in that direction with the interior anymore.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You can do it, it's not as hard as you guys are making it out. All you're doing is changing out the shifter linkage, cutting a hole in the floor, welding in some brackets for the center console. Probably the worst part will be changing out the steering column, but if you weren't real picky you could remove the shifter off the column and put a small cover plate over the existing hole and it would look fine. Now to find the parts.........you're on your own lol. I know the Upull junkyard here, you can get a set of front buckets for $75 ea. and I couldn't imagine them charging more than $50 for a center console. Even if it's a ton more expensive where you are then $500 should be plenty.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 1 2010, 12:53 PM~17663582
> *i know i would be a bitch to find and really expensive but i thought maybe someone out there would have done the mod because i've seen cars with 10's of thousands of dollars put into their cars....I'm going to keep my eyes peeled....i really want to do the mod....
> *


well if you got the will.................. do it  Oh but dont tear your car apart before you get all the parts needed for the swap. You'll be riding around with your car torn apart waiting on some one to wreck their car in your area. Because if their is one wrecked somewhere........ Im pretty sure the junkyards are going to want alot of money for the parts....... especially when you show interest in them :yessad:


----------

